# Mileys - Divinity's Dreams Come True & TaJon's Gonna Be Startin Somethin AKA: Jackson



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

*Mileys - Divinity's Dreams Come True & TaJon's Gonna Be Startin Somethin AKA: Jackson*

I haven't been on SM for quite some while so just thought I'd re-introduce my babies and invite you all to see the pics I just added to their album! These are a few pics I had on my work pc (a few I am trying to attach to this so we'll see if it works)!! Miley will be 3 this November and Jackson just turned 1 this past January...Enjoy & I hope to catch up on everyone else's babies as well ( :

Jenn


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome back to you and your beautiful babies. I remember you, but had forgotten you were also in Maryland. Good to see a neighbor.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you, Carina!! Where abouts are you in MD? That is so cool, the 1st person I reconnect with right on my home state!!!!! Thank you again so much, I just love my babies so much and they bring me joys that cannot be described each and every day...I do not know how I would have gotten over the loss of my 16 yr old Maltese w/o these two in my life to help me!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow i dont think i know u from before but ur babies are stunning .. love love love their coats and their baby faces ..


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness those babies are gorgeous!! Love! <3


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Jenn,

I am in northern Montgomery County. I know just what you mean about how healing these babies are after a loss. They are such treasures of the heart. 

Do you remember Rubina? She is also an SM member although she hasnt been here much lately, but she lives in your area and has a boy from Tajon she does agility with. We also have Sam who has Rugby who is in MD and does obedience with her little guy. So there are a few SMers from MD.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome back to you and your lovely malt babies.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Your babies are both adorable. My Lola Pink is ta-jon also. She is out of Ch: Oh so Yummy and Ch: Diddle Diddle Dumplin. Are they related? lol


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Miley and Jackson are adorable! :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't think you've been on here since I've joined. Miley and Jackson are so cute!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your babies are so adorable.:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty babies!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Oh, those are two heart stopping beauties!*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWH Miley and Jackson are SO BEAUTIFUL/HANDSOME looking :wub: Love these pix!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics-your babies are gorgeous!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

who is that pup in the middle or is it an ornament ? : )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really stunning :wub: :wub: and you keep them immaculately.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome back to you and your two beauties!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So gorgeous -- I've missed seeing your precious fluffs.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have two of the cutest puppies around. They are beautiful.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome back, Jenn. They are both just gorgeous. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Such gorgeous babies you have.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I am new since you came. . . your babies are precious---lovely coats & so well kept! Looking fwd. to more photos & antics!


----------

